# new to forum



## alley rat (Jan 4, 2007)

What's up everybody - made some scratch wine from my own grapes this
fall, turned out pretty good, since then have graduated to scratch-can
wines-alexanders, county fair, etc. Have been monitoring this
site for several weeks, including a thourough review of the archives.
kinda feels like I know y'all already.Lots of ideas and information
here, kinda like a think-tank for winemakers.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome alley rat. County fair is like Vintners harvest as it is a wine
base correct? Glad to have you here. We like pictures here so dont be
shy. Pictures of yourself or just your wines. Have you ever done any
kits as of yet?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome Alley Rat. What type of grapes did you make your wine from? Glad to have you aboard and hearing about your wines and experiences.


Smurfe


----------



## Pepere (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to the family"rat." This is without a doubt the best lil' group of wine makers around. Lots of talent and expertise here and best of all they are all willing and eager to share.


----------



## Bert (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome alley rat , glad to have you aboard.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 5, 2007)

The group keeps growing! Welcome, Alley Rat.


----------



## kutya (Jan 5, 2007)

Alley Rat, Welcome.....


----------



## trashy (Jan 5, 2007)

alley rat said:


> Lots of ideas and information
> here, kinda like a think-tank for winemakers.



or a drink-tank


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2007)

Good 1 trashy.


----------

